# KNX Gruppenadresse mit Beckhoff CX8190 & KL6301 mitlesen



## gregmaster95 (10 Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich sitze aktuell an meiner Praxisprojektarbeit für mein ET-Studium.
Dafür baue eine kleine Anlage mit mehreren Bussystemen (erstmal nur KNX) auf, die mit einander Kommunizieren und der Datenaustausch über eine Beckhoff CX8190 geschieht.

Da ich lediglich das Wissen aus der Vorlesung und keine Erfahrung mit der TwinCat Programmierung hatte, habe ich mich zuerst mit einem Beispielprogramm auseinander gesetzt und es hat überraschenderweise direkt funktioniert (https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....1031/tc3_plc_intro/36028799544005771.html&id=).

Nachdem ich meinen KNX-Bus mit der ETS programmiert habe und alles so funktioniert wie es soll, will ich zum Einstieg erst einmal nur eine Grupenadresse mit lesen. Die Gruppenadresse verbindet lediglich Schalter und Lampe.

Leider ist jeder Einstieg schwer und hier stoße ich an meine Grenzen und hoffe auf etwas Unterstützung.
Ich habe mit Hilfe dieser Anleitung ein TwinCat3 Projekt erstellt  (ST) und auch übertragen können. 
https://www.fh-dortmund.de/de/fb/3/...tikel_EG/Kapitel_17_2-KNX_an_Beckhoff-SPS.pdf
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....1031/tc3_plc_intro/36028799544005771.html&id=

Doch wird meiner leider nicht angezeigt, dass die Schaltbefehle empfangen werden. Auch leuchtet die KL6301 nicht entsprechend, dass etwas empfangen wird. Beim Kompilieren tritt kein Fehler auf und die E/A Konfiguration nach der Beckhoff-Anleitung verbunden. Anbei habe ich mein Projekt hochgeladen

Falls noch weitere Informationen benötigt werden, bitte einfach mitteilen


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------

